# Cleaning Fender Braces - Need suggestions/ideas



## OLDTIMER (Apr 20, 2013)

I will be having one of my Schwinns painted which has painted fenders. My objective is to have a nice, clean, fresh bike that I will be careful with and ride on sunny afternoons. I will not be building a concours restoration bike that I would fear to ride and keep in the garage. This is a budget build and I have to watch every penny and use all the the resources available to me.  I will be using correct colors, applied as close to the factory original finish, correct decals, hardware, seat etc.
I have mostly all of my bases covered except the fender braces. The fender braces are plated, but are darkened/blackened with discoloration and some very minor surface rust is present.
1). Is there a chemical that I can use to remove the discoloration and possibly the rust without disturbing the plating.
2). Should I "Evaporust" them to bare metal, then clear or paint them? If so with what? (I heard that Eastwood cadmium paint is disappointing). Is there a close to matching paint out there I can use and clear over?.
3). I see Wald chromium-finished fender braces are out there, but they look to be a universal style brace and I don't want fitment problems.
Any suggestions?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 20, 2013)

Lots of people like Rustoleum Chrome paint to replicate cad plating. If you want a look like new. I personally like to use Krylon Matte Aluminum and then hit them with clear flat. In my opinion it blends better with them being duller. I sand them smooth with 600 wet/dry sandpaper, sometimes then using wet dry 1000 to smooth them if they need it before painting.  Here is a Typhoon I painted the braces on with the Krylon treatment.

Wald braces do not look right to me.

If yours are chrome absolutely try Evaporust it's pretty amazing stuff. Might save them to your satisfaction.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks Schwinnbikebobb, by looking at your picture, your paint combination looks excellent. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I understand that Evaporust will remove plating as well as rust. Since my braces contain both, I think a good "dip" followed by a good cleaning, then sanding will prepare me for the paint combination. This plus a couple of riv-nuts should put me back on track.
Also want to thank you for my other post regarding the correct pedals for my '62 American. With your pictures, I was able to determine/verify the correct pedals and thereafter made a purchase of a very nice, correct set for this same bike that will receive this "brace treatment".
Thank you, my friend...
Oldtimer


----------

